

A Deep Dive Into The Anatomy Of Premature Scaling with a great infographic - bjoernlasseh
http://startupgenome.cc/a-deep-dive-into-the-anatomy-of-premature-sca

======
dools
This reminds me somewhat of the quote from Brian Chesky on Mixergy where he
says PG told them to "do things that don't scale".

They were focused on "prematurely scaling" their customer acquisition and
profitability (ie. when thinking about a customer acquisition or engagement
strategy they would be too focused on whether it would work when they had a
million users).

Once PG told them to do things that don't scale, they started going out to NY
to meet their customers in person, throw parties and the like and learned a
whole lot of invaluable information in the process.

